# Colorist Required (paying job)



## dalvatron (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi

I'm casually looking out for any talented artists who are very keen on coloring the line work of my comic series.  Generally updates 4 times a week, so you'd have to be pretty dedicated...

http://www.accurseddragon.com

If you're serious, we can negotiate pay, experiment with some sample pages and go from there.  Please email me at dalvatronATgmail.com if you think this might be up your alley.


----------

